# Advise on Re doing Disbudding



## stephanieb (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm a new goat owner and just had my first baby diary goat. As I have no one around this area to show me how to disbud I researched and watched videos. I build a disbudding box that worked great. Let the iron heat up for like 30 min tested it and then disbudded my baby goat. He was 8-10 days old. his horns were very obvious, but I got a good copper ring and then flicked off the horn bud and then did the tips. He is now 4 weeks old and the scabs just came off and it looks like the horns are still growing!! What do I do. Can I re burn? Should I re burn? I must not have done it long enough, after I disbudded he was rubbing his head on everything.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They nearly always rub their heads afterwards.
I just had a couple that needed to be re-burned but I brought them to someone who really knows what they're doing.
(we hardly ever disbud)
So yes he sure can be re done.


----------



## stephanieb (Mar 29, 2013)

thank you. I guess I just need another person to confirm what my research has says.


----------



## stephanieb (Mar 29, 2013)

by what age are they to old to re do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as the disbudder can fit over the scur or horn, you can disbud. So you will want to do it in the near future. Males usually end up being disbudded a second time. It sounds like you did it right.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I disagree wtih males needing to be done a second time usually. I do LOTS and LOTS of disbudding each year and mostly on males and never have to redo. You need to push past the copper ring until you see white. You will feel it pop through the horn base.

here is a video - and beware the kid is screaming in the video (as is normal) this kid was sick for a while so wasnt disbudded right away and its horns are bigger then normal but the whole process is the same. http://s320.photobucket.com/user/endofthelinefarm/media/reference/MVI_0001.mp4.html


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this picture also shows how it looks when you get the good copper ring and pop through to the white.


----------

